# New Recipe Category



## KAYLINDA (Aug 30, 2005)

Would it be possible to start a new recipe category for recipes in large quantities?  It would be great for the times we are serving large groups.  Thank you for considering it!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 30, 2005)

I second that. Can we have some that a whole class could make too please?


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Aug 30, 2005)

Could we have some easy ones that I could use with my special needs class?


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2005)

Does this help?


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=91789&postcount=52


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=91793&postcount=53


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2005)

I have posted a bunch of helpful tips links, however they have been combined into one thread (which is difficult and combersome to use and find).


I would like to suggest that they have their own section or be seperated and placed with a sticky to be user friendly.


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2005)

Raine we are working on a link section in which those posts would be a natural fit.


----------



## Raine (Aug 31, 2005)

That's sounds wonderful. I'll have some more helpful links when that is in place.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you GB and all at DC....everyone here is great!

Raine....I didn't read it all...but checked out your link!  You have some great information there!


----------

